# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Nhờ cách đấu điện 1 pha cho biến tần 3 pha.

## vanlam1102

e mới mua được con biến tần Mitsubisi A024
Các bác cho em hỏi sơ đồ đấu điện 1 pha cho biến tần 3 pha.
con này e chạy motor công suất bao nhiêu là ổn ạ.
em cám ơn các bác nhiều.

----------


## CKD

Cứ lấy 2 phase trong 3 pháe mà dùng thôi bác

----------


## vanlam1102

ý anh là đấu 2 dây ( 1 nóng 1 mát ) vào bất kì trong ba đầu dây U V W thôi hả a. em cám ơn nhé

----------


## CKD

> ý anh là đấu 2 dây ( 1 nóng 1 mát ) vào bất kì trong ba đầu dây U V W thôi hả a. em cám ơn nhé


Đúng vậy đó bạn.

----------


## vanlam1102

ý anh là đấu 2 dây ( 1 nóng 1 mát ) vào bất kì trong ba đầu dây R S T thôi hả a. em cám ơn nhé

----------


## vanlam1102



----------

CKD

----------


## ít nói

biến tần này có thể chơi đc 1 pha nhưng đó là cái nhà sx không khuyến cáo đã ko khuyến cáo dù được hay ko được cũng ko nên
có những loại đa sắc chủng có thể chạy được cả 1pha lẫn 3 pha
ví dụ như em này của em

----------


## ngocanhld2802

*Đầu vào* của biến tần 1 pha, đấu dây Lửa (L) vào cọc R hoặc L1, dây Nguội (N) vào S hoặc L2 tùy loại biến tần, hoặc ngược lại đều được, nhưng theo như cái nhãn của biến tần thì không nên dùng điện 1 pha vì không thấy nó khuyến cáo.
 Bạn cần đọc kỹ hơn hướng dẫn để xem datasheet của nó có thể cài đặt đầu vào (power input) có chuyển đổi chế độ 1 pha không. Nếu không có bạn cần đăng ký với điện lực cung cấp cho bạn điện 3 pha để sử dụng nó .
 Chúc bạn thành công!
 Như cái này thì chơi được hết, chỉ cần cài đặt datasheet hoặc không cần đặt gì cả đều là ok.



>

----------


## emptyhb

> biến tần này có thể chơi đc 1 pha nhưng đó là cái nhà sx không khuyến cáo đã ko khuyến cáo dù được hay ko được cũng ko nên
> có những loại đa sắc chủng có thể chạy được cả 1pha lẫn 3 pha
> ví dụ như em này của em


Có con biến tần này mà hôm qua anh không lôi ra  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

> Có con biến tần này mà hôm qua anh không lôi ra


con này hàng cũ mà bạn . mất nắp bụi mù mình còn chưa dám cắm vô. nhỡ lúc thử nổ phát hoặc bị gì thì xấu mặt . hix hơn nữa thông số set mình cũng chưa có thời gian chép ra để dịch túm lại là còn chưa bít set . cần mua cũng bán lun em

----------


## Anh Thông

> e mới mua được con biến tần Mitsubisi A024
> Các bác cho em hỏi sơ đồ đấu điện 1 pha cho biến tần 3 pha.
> con này e chạy motor công suất bao nhiêu là ổn ạ.
> em cám ơn các bác nhiều.


để chắc ăn a xem ba dây nguồn vào, những dây nào cấp điện điều khiển, dây nào đi thẳng vào cầu đi ốt. dây đi thẳng vào cầu đi ốt anh nối chung với dây nóng, mục đích giảm tải cho đi ốt. hoặc a kiếm thêm con đi ốt cầu tương đương nối song song với nó thì công suất sẽ không ảnh hưởng.

----------


## GOHOME

Nâng uF cái tụ thì hợp lí hơn bác nhỉ ?

----------


## inhainha

Mình bán biến tần gần 2 năm rồi, chưa thấy khách nào kêu vụ cháy cầu diode vì vụ quá tải công suất nếu chỉ dùng 1 pha. Mấy bác lo bò trắng răng rồi. Còn vụ giảm công suất biến tần thì không thấy tài liệu hãng nào nói. Duy nhất mình nhớ đã đọc tài liệu servo yaskawa sigma 5 thì có đề cập so sánh giữa 2 nguồn vào 1 pha và 3pha. Nếu xài 1 pha thì công suất bị suy giảm khoảng 7% so với 3pha. Servo có thể tạm xem nó cũng tương tự với biến tần thôi. Vô tư đi mấy bác.

----------

Tuanlm, woodenfishbk

----------


## ngoanitc123

Nâng uF cái tụ thì hợp lí hơn bác nhỉ ?

----------


## mr.fun

đối với biến tần công suất nhỏ này thì không lo, cứ theo sơ đồ đấu dây của bác vanlam1102 mà quất, còn loại công suất lớn thì có nhiều yếu tố phải xem xét

----------

